# Toyota FJ - any passion?



## LCdaveH (Jan 5, 2005)

It's raining, so I'm cybershopping autos.

I've got an Element already with 70k+ miles and almost always carrying two bikes on the inside.

The FJ looks so boss I'm thinking about changing over.










Any FJ experiences/thoughts?

.


----------



## davec113 (May 31, 2006)

Looks like an expensive gas-guzzler to me :thumbsup:


----------



## tgom222 (Aug 16, 2006)

I personally think it's ugly. But, if you like it, then go for it. I personally don't like how small the windows are, too large of blind spots. Also, I like four real doors.


----------



## TrashBike (Sep 17, 2005)

*Ugh...*

Much love for the Fj40 (Last production year was 1982 or 1983)

No love for the new 2007 faux Hummer. Sorry, I just think its ugly too.


----------



## fred3 (Jan 12, 2004)

Seen quite a few on the road and think they look great.


----------



## EscourtU (Aug 15, 2006)

My Step kids grandpa has one of those new toyotas. Cool as hell. They put a lot of thought into that vehical. The only thing it is missing is a snorkel kit as it was designed to drive through deep water. That's why the floor boards are rubber. The doors are water tight too. It also has a Granny gear for steep hills. He is a general manager at Toyota city and he actually bought that thing. He also has some cool rims and step bars on it. That one looks a bit different than his. Must be the upgrades. Must be good as he has always driven demos for the past 25 years.


----------



## Eric Hoefer (Jan 19, 2004)

A good buddy of mines father owns a toyota dealership and he said that this is actually made to be driven off road. There is a factory snorkel kit you can get for it. He said it is not made for someone to buy as a grocery getter it is designed to be trail ready right from the factory.


----------



## umbertom (May 28, 2006)

they should've made the lights a little more aggressive IMO
and yea, I've seen a magazine drive it offroad in a review and it performed pretty decently
I never thought about the blind spots created by the spare wheel and iddy biddy windows

I've always liked it


----------



## venus1 (Aug 4, 2006)

It has nice lines- boxy but sculpted. I would think 4 doors would make loadind easier. Of course all my cars are 2-seaters so what do I know.


----------



## zzsean (Nov 3, 2004)

LCdaveH said:


> It's raining, so I'm cybershopping autos.
> 
> I've got an Element already with 70k+ miles and almost always carrying two bikes on the inside.
> 
> ...


bastige! I just got back from buying a FJ Cruiser after reading up on it and watching the usage videos from the toyota web site. https://www.toyota.com/fjcruiser/options.html.

Sweet looking vehicle.


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

My god. That looks like the bastard love child of a 1970's FJ40 and a Hummer. 

Only it's mother could love it.

I don't get why the US don't have a turbo diesel option either. Much better on juice.

Most 4X4's are diesels here in Australia.


----------



## gabe (Mar 25, 2004)

Was looking a stickers at the local Toyo dealership............$27K for one of those bad boys.........


----------



## crager34 (Feb 23, 2005)

I owned 2 FJ40's a differnet times for a period of 10 years and loved them. They were ugly then and they are still ugly, which is what is appealing (IMHO). Gas mileage isn't that bad (ala HUMMER) and neither is the sticker.


----------



## 232vzlano (Jun 29, 2006)

i have 3 friends with FJ's an we have tested them off-road and they are really beasts, but i wouldnt buy one. i'm in love with the new xterra it has the same off road capability and is more city friendly. the FJ gets a lot of attention :thumbsup:


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

Very capable off-roader. Kind of a Xterra for those who want something a bit different. I wished they'd stayed a little more true to the original concept though. If you're going to go funky you might as well go all the way.


----------



## freebiker (Mar 19, 2006)

I heard it takes 15 to 20 thousand quarts of oil in energy to produce the average car. Maybe it would be wise to come to terms how much energy is consumed in order to meet the demands of our impulsive, fear driven, consumer based culture. Just think, one day they won't be able to make xtr cranks, or chris king one speed hubs any more because we done used up all our fossil fuels on CARS. Cars are just silly, attempts at expressing, enhancing and falsely fullfilling our identities. Unfortunately, your identity is really comprised by what you "do" not what you "have". Cars just take up space, waste energy, disconnect people from the natural world and provide an immediate however false sense of convenience. Please keep car worshipping limited on a site that is dedicated to mtb. Or ignore my rant and go get yourself some blinged out spinners fo yo dope ride, fo shizzle dog, drop this like it's hot!.:madman: :madman:


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

LCdaveH said:


> It's raining, so I'm cybershopping autos.
> 
> I've got an Element already with 70k+ miles and almost always carrying two bikes on the inside.
> 
> ...


I would expect it to be good, but I would not want to drive a real 4x4 if I did not have to. I speak from experience and always choose our minivan or a car when possible. I won't be getting rid of my 4x4 because I use it for my business and trail building, but I consider myself an idiot when I don't take the time or effort to use our minivan that us superior for everything but towing trailer and service calls in blizzards.

A Honda with 70,000 miles? My bro and wife have an Element and it's a good reliable vehicle. I'd also look at it in terms of how many thousand $ you'll be flushing down the toilet when you already have a decent vehicle. The purchase would be down right foolish if you do not have an IRA, own a home or have a decent savings mechanism.

Good luck.


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

I thought they looked good too until I saw the dealer markup from MSRP. They do have locking rear differentials which makes for a decent off roader but independent suspension makes it weak on travel. Also the gas mileage is a terrible 16 mpg. It has terrible visibility and high wind noise as well. I am going to get a Tacoma 4 door 4x4. Mileage is much better. If you do get one wait until the hype dies down. Some morons were buying them here at 5k above msrp just because of the new cool factor.


----------



## Guyechka (Jul 19, 2005)

I'm really of two minds about the new FJ. An old FJ40 is my dream car, and I stare at the ones I see around town. In fact, I check the cruizer.com boards every few months just to ogle. Growing up, my parents owned two FJ80s, and they were the toughest, most awe inspiring 4X4s I've ever been in. So, on one hand, I like the fact that Toyota recognized a classic and decided to bring it back--sort of. On the other hand, the new cars are just too removed from the original for my taste. One of the most appealing aspects of the FJ40s was that they were no-nonsense, dedicated 4X4. The new ones are all about comfort--long wheelbase and nice interior. Bah! Who needs that when all you want is to thrash the thing?


----------



## MTP (Mar 31, 2004)

<I heard it takes 15 to 20 thousand quarts of oil in energy to produce the average car. Maybe it would be wise to come to terms how much energy is consumed in order to meet the demands of our impulsive, fear driven, consumer based culture. Just think, one day they won't be able to make xtr cranks, or chris king one speed hubs any more because we done used up all our fossil fuels on CARS. Cars are just silly, attempts at expressing, enhancing and falsely fullfilling our identities. Unfortunately, your identity is really comprised by what you "do" not what you "have". Cars just take up space, waste energy, disconnect people from the natural world and provide an immediate however false sense of convenience. Please keep car worshipping limited on a site that is dedicated to mtb. Or ignore my rant and go get yourself some blinged out spinners fo yo dope ride, fo shizzle dog, drop this like it's hot>

SOUNDS LIKE A GUY WHO DRIVES A ''79 TOYOTA CELICA BECAUSE HE'S COMPLETELY BROKE. 
--


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

Too bad it gets a shitty 20 mph like all the others...

Cool is not good enough in high gas priceland.


----------



## RTTR (Aug 8, 2006)

I like the FJ, but I'm most interested in the new little Jeep number coming out early 2007, the Jeep Patriot, available in what Jeep calls the Freedom Drive II Off-Road package, it's Jeep Trail Rated, Full-Time 4x4 with 9" ground clearance, 29 degree approach angle, 33 degree departure angle, 19:1 low range, skid plates, off-road brake traction control, lockable center coupling, hill decent assist, best of all fully loaded Sport model will come in at around $23k with full power options (there is a Limited trim level, that just adds stuff like leather heated seats and sunroof, bleh I say to that, for $1500 more or so). And since its powered by a nice little 2.4L I-4 and has a 2nd Generation CVT tranny called the CVT II-L (the worlds first CVT with low range gear, eliminating the need for a transfer case which is just added weight and unnecessary in a vehicle this size), it get's 29mpg. 2.4L seems like it would be too small for the vehicle, but it's also used in the Dodge Caliber and Jeep Compass and moves it right along, and they don't have the low range gear. By the way the Patriot is semi based on the Dodge Caliber platform, it shares the same interior and engine, most of the drivetrain components are different on the Patriot though. It's gonna be marketed towards vehicles like the Honda CR-V/Element, Toyota RAV4, Suzuki Grand Vitara, Kia Sportage, Ford Escape. And I've personally done research on all those vehicles, their off-road capabilities and off-road specs aren't anything compared to the Jeep Patriot, (Jeep also says it's the most capable vehicle in it's class, I'm a believer)

A lot of Jeep Cherokee and Wranglers owners are bashing this new Patriot cause they think it's not a real Jeep but screw them I say. Most Wrangler owners don't take their vehicles off-road anyway. Or at least use a quarter of it's capability. Not everyone needs a vehicle designed to climb the side of a mountain. I'm one of those people, just want something that can handle light duty stuff well.

It's the perfect vehicle for me to get my bikes to the trail. I'm going to be following it's release.

And yes, the Patriot does look like the Jeep Cherokee which was discontinued in 2001, although Chrysler says they have no relation, and it's not a replacement to it. As for the Jeep Compass which is quite similar to the Patriot I can't say I like it, all it basically is, is a re-badged Dodge Caliber with 1" more ground clearance, it doesn't offer any of the advanced drivetrain features that the Patriot does, many people question why they even made the Compass. The funny thing is in a press release Chrysler states the Compass is for women, and the Patriot is for men.

http://www.jeep.com/en/07patriot/index.html
http://www.jeeppatriot.com/


----------



## Rivet (Sep 3, 2004)

TrashBike said:


> Much love for the Fj40 (Last production year was 1982 or 1983)
> 
> No love for the new 2007 faux Hummer. Sorry, I just think its ugly too.


Bingo.


----------



## 95Stumpy (Jul 29, 2005)

A friend of mine has a FJ cruiser and I have to say it turned my head a few times. With the suicide rear door it's not too much of an inconvencience to get in. I do like it better with the black rims rather than the chrome. What axed it off our list was the need for supreme gas. 

Now being an owner of two wranglers, I can't wait to see the new line up. Jeep is coming out with a lot of new cars this up coming year. The new bodied wranglers and all it's options, including power windows(I can do without this option), the 4 door wrangler, and the patriot. I will be looking at the patriot also as our third vehicle. Seems like it's going to be under 20K. They will be the purist out there that won't like the new body style, which was the same case for the current body style. So the negativity is not uncommon. I am hoping tha patriot is just a simple non non-sense type of SUV like the wranglers. If something get's wet, I can pull everything out. If something is broken, I can replace it myself or take it to a mechanic without paying an arm and a leg. If I ride my bike and am all dirty, I'm not worried about screwing up the interior of a 30K SUV. If it needs gas, it takes regular.


----------



## hillman1 (Aug 17, 2006)

I just saw one of these at a dealer when I was looking for a new car. It was neat, but I need better gas mileage. Tell you what--I just finally parted with my 93 subaru legacy, 201,600 miles and still getting 26 mpg. I went further off road with that than 98% of hummers or any other 4x4.


----------



## skiahh (Dec 26, 2003)

freebiker said:


> I heard it takes 15 to 20 thousand quarts of oil in energy to produce the average car. Maybe it would be wise to come to terms how much energy is consumed in order to meet the demands of our impulsive, fear driven, consumer based culture. Just think, one day they won't be able to make xtr cranks, or chris king one speed hubs any more because we done used up all our fossil fuels on CARS. Cars are just silly, attempts at expressing, enhancing and falsely fullfilling our identities. Unfortunately, your identity is really comprised by what you "do" not what you "have". Cars just take up space, waste energy, disconnect people from the natural world and provide an immediate however false sense of convenience. Please keep car worshipping limited on a site that is dedicated to mtb. Or ignore my rant and go get yourself some blinged out spinners fo yo dope ride, fo shizzle dog, drop this like it's hot!.:madman: :madman:


Well, with 15 whole posts it looks like you're new to the board. Welcome... we'll all try and live up to your extrodinarily high standards. We'll all adopt your lifestyle so we'll appear noble in your eyes and not waste your energy and be able to stay connected to you. We'll worship YOUR ideals, not our own.

Now, back to reality. Get off your high horse. If you don't like the topic of a thread, feel free to say so; flame people, even. But don't make it some moral I'm better than you kind of thing.

People need cars in this country. It's plain and simple. We don't have the mass transit system to support our diverse geography and in order to live outside the city (the rat warren in my book - but hey, if that's your thing, good for you), a car is a necessity. Granted, a 15 or 20 MPG vehicle isn't, but don't you for one second think you can tell me how to spend the money I work hard to earn. That is NOT your place in life, nor will it ever be.

You live your life in the manner you see fit and the rest of us will do the same. Until it is against the law to own and operate vehicles like this, companies will continue building them and people will keep buying them.


----------



## davec113 (May 31, 2006)

skiahh said:


> ...Get off your high horse...


Pot...Kettle...Black...


----------



## davec113 (May 31, 2006)

hillman1 said:


> I just saw one of these at a dealer when I was looking for a new car. It was neat, but I need better gas mileage. Tell you what--I just finally parted with my 93 subaru legacy, 201,600 miles and still getting 26 mpg. I went further off road with that than 98% of hummers or any other 4x4.


Yeah, Subs are great for those needing 4wd w/out lots of clearance, and don't need an ego boost. 

My '06 Impreza Outback Sportwagon just got 32 mpg on my last trip, with either windows open or ac blasting...

Now if Sub just offered it with a turbo-diesel and better quality paint/body metal I'd be happy. They scratch and get dinged up really easy...


----------



## djcrb9 (Jan 13, 2004)

skiahh said:


> Well, with 15 whole posts it looks like you're new to the board. Welcome... we'll all try and live up to your extrodinarily high standards. We'll all adopt your lifestyle so we'll appear noble in your eyes and not waste your energy and be able to stay connected to you. We'll worship YOUR ideals, not our own.
> 
> Now, back to reality. Get off your high horse. If you don't like the topic of a thread, feel free to say so; flame people, even. But don't make it some moral I'm better than you kind of thing.
> 
> ...


Ugh.
It always makes me a little sick to my stomach when someone tries to justify driving a stupid car like this around.


----------



## hillman1 (Aug 17, 2006)

I looked at the impreza outback too, but ended up with a Jetta. It came down to driving it. This car handles like a race car, and is averaging 35 mpg. The reason I finally parted with the subaru was that the body was finally done. It rusted out, but I live in the northeast in the snowbelt right off of lake ontario.


----------



## BikeSnob (Feb 14, 2005)

*If it burns gas....*

It Sucks!
I Hate Cars!
This Thread Does Not Belong On A Bike Passion Forum!


----------



## jrm (Jan 12, 2004)

*That one in the pic is cool..*

But their to "lifestyle"-ish for me....


----------



## Hammerli (Jul 23, 2006)

While it may be a very capable off-roader, it sucks as an on-roader. I had one for a day when I was thinking about a small SUV, and I found the ride too much like an old Jeep. That's fine for off-road, but not so great for in town driving. That huge C pillar means outward visibility in the back sucks, like it will hide a Hummer in that blind spot. At 75 on the highway it was very susceptible to crosswinds, and had too much wind and tire noise for me. Maybe if you're coming form an old truck you'll find the ride acceptable, but there was too much body roll for me.


----------



## sonyisdope (Jul 24, 2004)

The new Jeep Wrangler Unlimiteds look BAD-ASS!










I've seen these around here on the road a few times, and they are awesome! I also heard that tthey were going to be starting at $22k for the 4 door open top versions!

The new FJ is crap on the inside. Cool looking on the outside though. Get a big pick-up truck though. That's just me. Or a mini-van.


----------



## xjbebop (Jul 14, 2005)

I think they are very well designed vehicles, plus, it's a Toyota. The price is very reasonable for what it is.
I looked real hard at them when they came out (got the first test drive in my town!), but decided to keep my jeep (pic) and my Tacoma. 
The new FJ is a kinda ugly-cute. The thing I didn't like about it was the taillights are very vulnerable, the rear visibility is -minimal-, and there just wasn't enough room in it to replace my truck with. I might look into replacing the jeep with a used, er, pre-owned FJ in a few years.....maybe.
Those that don't do any boony-whompin' or just compare it to hummers and such, well, they just wouldn't understand...


----------



## Digitaljs (Aug 12, 2005)

Outside styling is OK, I can see the appeal. Inside, possibly the worst interior I've ever seen Toyota release. The fit and finish is terrible and the plastic looks low quality. Personally, I was surprise Toyota released such a poor interior compared to all their other vehicles. It just looks slapped together.

It definitely does not live up to the Toyota reputation for high quality.


----------



## mustardfj40 (Aug 23, 2006)

crager34 said:


> I owned 2 FJ40's a differnet times for a period of 10 years and loved them. They were ugly then and they are still ugly...


Ugly???? Almost everytime, I drive my FJ40, people approach me and ask about the truck, ie where I got it, where I've been to, wana sell it, must be expensive truck, great looking truck,...,...,.... Drove it Moab for 4wheeling and mountain biking. Here's my other passion:


----------



## skiahh (Dec 26, 2003)

davec113 said:


> Pot...Kettle...Black...


Yep, I do get on my high horse when someone starts telling me I have to live their lifestyle and values and looking down on me if I don't. I think that's a valid reason to get up on one.

Your initial post of "looks like an expensive gas guzzler to me" is what the newb should have said. And left it at that, rather than proselytize.

Then the rest of us can jump on that bandwagon, disagree or ignore it. But to have to wade through the whole "I don't believe in cars therefore I'm better than you and your car worship and you should really abandon your belief because mine's better" really is annoying.

Your opinion and his are just that, yours and opinions. And welcome in a discussion or even a friendly argument, but try to leave the condescension out.


----------



## ajoc_prez (Jan 19, 2004)

skiahh said:


> Well, with 15 whole posts it looks like you're new to the board. Welcome... we'll all try and live up to your extrodinarily high standards. We'll all adopt your lifestyle so we'll appear noble in your eyes and not waste your energy and be able to stay connected to you. We'll worship YOUR ideals, not our own.
> 
> Now, back to reality. Get off your high horse. If you don't like the topic of a thread, feel free to say so; flame people, even. But don't make it some moral I'm better than you kind of thing.
> 
> ...


Ya know what the sad thing though is? freebiker is right.


----------



## Sixty Fiver (Apr 10, 2006)

I used to drive a '75 FJ40 and it had to be the toughest vehicle I have ever owned... it's a good thing it never broke down as keeping it in fuel (gasoline engine) was an expensive enough proposition in itself.

It only got used for extreme off road and winter use...the 8000 pound winch came in handly for pulling folks out of snowdrifts and I regret ever selling it. When I wasn't driving that I drove a VW Rabbit diesel that was good for 75- 85 mpg.

There's a place for vehicles like this but the unfortunate thing is that there are too many urbanites who think this is the kind of vehicle they need to drive.

If I'm not riding my bike, I have a Nissan Sentra that has 1,250,000 km on it (it still runs great) and a newer Dodge Caravan for when I have to haul kids, more than two bikes, and stuff you just can't fit in a Sentra hatchback.


----------



## weazel (Sep 17, 2005)

I used to have an FJ 40, as well as an FJ 55. The Land Cruiser has become a way too expensive yuppie vehicle. I am sure that they would do well off road, but who wants to take a 55,000 vehicle off road and worry about getting it scratched? The new FJ thingy is to the FJ 40's what the new TLCs are to the FJ55.
Just my opinion.
wzl


----------



## tozovr (Jul 26, 2006)

freebiker said:


> I heard it takes 15 to 20 thousand quarts of oil in energy to produce the average car. Maybe it would be wise to come to terms how much energy is consumed in order to meet the demands of our impulsive, fear driven, consumer based culture. Just think, one day they won't be able to make xtr cranks, or chris king one speed hubs any more because we done used up all our fossil fuels on CARS. Cars are just silly, attempts at expressing, enhancing and falsely fullfilling our identities. Unfortunately, your identity is really comprised by what you "do" not what you "have". Cars just take up space, waste energy, disconnect people from the natural world and provide an immediate however false sense of convenience. Please keep car worshipping limited on a site that is dedicated to mtb. Or ignore my rant and go get yourself some blinged out spinners fo yo dope ride, fo shizzle dog, drop this like it's hot!.:madman: :madman:


I own my own Business. We do hardscapes...without a truck and trailer, my family doesn't eat.


----------



## ibanezrg520kid (Oct 27, 2005)

boo, i hate these. first time i was one was at a local xc spot and i couldn't get over how ugly it looked. light blue with a white top!!!! WTF!?!?!?! it looked like a H3 with those stupid fake soft tops that are on your grandmas cadallic!!

also, i've seen these perfrom at the Badland Off Road Park... they aren't anything special. too long IMO. and they have independent suspension which sucks for lifting and makes it killer expensive. it was nice to be out performing the new FJ in a 3K suzuki samari... lol

if you want a real off road vehicle.. get something with soild axles and a locking diff. no one likes too see others single tracking


----------



## Jessep (Dec 1, 2004)

better mileage, and more fun.. IMO I saw one with 5 bikes on top once too..

I think those FJ's are pretty cool though, but I've taken a corolla to some pretty desolate places and filled the tank up with 12 bucks. I guess I like my offroad passion fuel free (if you don't count pasta).


----------



## LCdaveH (Jan 5, 2005)

*Change of subject*

Great feedback. I'm no longer interested in the FJ:
--poor fuel economy
--smaller interior than current Element
--don't need a serious offroader

The Element is good, except
--Can't tow ****. I'd like to be able to pull a pop-up or something
--Mileage could be better, get about 24-26 mpg
--Would like even more room for road trips/bikes/people/bikes/stuff

(as for auto thoughts here being non-bike passion, how do you get bike and butt to the ride spot but for some sort of auto? unless you're only gonna ride within 20 or so miles of where you live, you're gonna have to use some sort of fuel burner)

Anyway, this is my newest dream bike wagon. Diesel, 25 or better mpg, way roomy (take out the seats), can tow 5,000#. At almost $40K though  , I'm probably gonna have the Element for another 70k miles.


----------



## sikocycles (Oct 10, 2005)

I love mine. Great truck.


----------



## Ski-U-Mah (Jan 28, 2004)

I'm feelin' the FJ passion.


----------



## YuriB (Jan 12, 2004)

mmm sprint with a turbo diesel. i thought about those too but i need some clearance.
i also looked at the fj but it was overkill and i didn't like the lack of visibility.
i ended up with a 4runner. my only complaint is the gas mileage but i have no complaints otherwise.


----------



## Acme54321 (Oct 8, 2003)

RTTR said:


> 19:1 low range..................and has a 2nd Generation CVT tranny called the CVT II-L (the worlds first CVT with low range gear, eliminating the need for a transfer case which is just added weight and unnecessary in a vehicle this size)


No 4x4 has a 19:1 low range stock, the rubicon only comes witha 4:1 low range. If that 19:1 low range is the final low gear ratio then that isn't good.

Without a transfer case of some kind it isn't a 4x4.

What you described from Jeep is in a totally seperate class from the FJ.

That being said a well built FJ is a sweet rig. If I was rich I would love to do a SAS on one. But I am very partial to Toyotas


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*Heh....*



sonyisdope said:


>


Looks like a VW Thing!


----------



## Axe (Jan 12, 2004)

Drove it around (friend got it) - no, thank you.

Style over substance. Not too big inside, poor visibility, rear doors are a joke.

For daily driver - Rav4 and CR-V are far better choices. Outgoing CR-V on sale has a very slight bit of fire-road ability - andit fits bikes inside with no problems. New one looks smaller, so that goes to Rav4...

For daily driver with some SUV ability - I would pick Xterra off-road package. Real rear doors, normal windows.

For weekend trip with some off-road - the new 4Dr Wrangler looks like the real deal. I will take a closer look after teh first production run. Convertable!


----------



## RTTR (Aug 8, 2006)

Acme54321 said:


> No 4x4 has a 19:1 low range stock, the rubicon only comes witha 4:1 low range. If that 19:1 low range is the final low gear ratio then that isn't good.
> 
> Without a transfer case of some kind it isn't a 4x4.
> 
> ...


I was mistaken, it's final crawl ratio = 19:1, like a Xterra is along the lines of 22:1 crawl ratio.

Besides anyway you look at it, all the Patriot is, is a jacked up car. What I'd really like is a 2007 Tacoma regular cab 4x4 SR5 with 5-speed, and mod the hell out of it. You can't go wrong with a Taco, even ask Jeep enthusiasts, Toyota definitely knows what they are doing when it comes to 4x4 pickups. I just wish they still came with manual locking front hubs, they are electronic now, but I hear they are still plenty good.

One of my buddies has an awesome 89 Toyota Pickup (regular cab 4x4) man that little sucker can dance.


----------



## slowrider (May 15, 2004)

*Nope*

I dug the old 72 FJ40 I had even though it couldn't get out of it's own way on the road it was allmost industructable off the road. The current pile is an FJ in Badge only and as stated above is just an ugly 4 runner.


----------



## Acme54321 (Oct 8, 2003)

RTTR said:


> I was mistaken, it's final crawl ratio = 19:1, like a Xterra is along the lines of 22:1 crawl ratio.


Yeah and that isn't a good low range. My stock crawl ratio is 36:1. Sometimes you really need that low gear and these 4x4s that don't have it aren't really made to venture offroad. If that was what they were designed for they would have a real low range.


----------



## crux (Jan 10, 2004)

Toyota had a good concept when they decided to bring back the FJ40 to compete with the element, but think that they struck out with this one.

It is not as functional as the original (liked the simplicity)
Cant stack one bike inside Element it is not a problem, don't even have to remove the seat.
Interior room is lacking for its size, my XJ has more room.

Was really looking forward to the release of this vehicle. However I am very disappointed in their follow thru with this one. A 4door pickup is looking like a more likely canidate at this point if they can increase milage.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*Whelp...*

.... it doesn't float my boat, but I'm not really into 'real' SUVs. I'll chime in on the side of 'butt ugly' but then again, so is the Element to a lesser degree.

That is, I can't imagine needing real off-road capability enough to justify spending $30k (not to mention all the extra gas) on a few miles of use while sacraficing on road handling... which is where I would drive it 99.9999% of the time. I mean, I can drive my VW GTi on all the fireroads that take me everywhere I've ever wanted to go, although slowly.

I would prolly steer myself towards a uni-body pseudo SUV like an Element, Subie, or RAV4, that still handles reasonably well on the road. A bigger concern for me is on-road handling and rollover resistance, all of which you give up by getting something that can rock crawl. Best way to survive an accident is to avoid it in the first place.

I can see a place for SUVs, but not in my driveway. I thought about getting a Cherokee for a while, but it just came down to the fact I would so rarely actually need it.

Just my opinion.


----------



## LCdaveH (Jan 5, 2005)

One Element
One cooler
Three dudes
Three bikes
Some other stuff
Road trip
Good ridin'

Yep, don't think the new FJ can do dat

(Did take a seat out though)


----------



## BikeSnob (Feb 14, 2005)

*Zero Passion for ALL CARS*

I'll say it once, I'll say it again. This is a bike passion forum, NOT a fossil fuel eating, earth polluting, wildlife killing, ego stroking, stupid marketing product passion forum. Change your paradigm, resist car culture, make the planet a better place for humans. Now go ride your bike.


----------



## Jessep (Dec 1, 2004)

So..... what do you drive bike snob?


----------



## Rivet (Sep 3, 2004)

BikeSnob said:


> It Sucks!
> I Hate Cars!
> This Thread Does Not Belong On A Bike Passion Forum!


Nice, another hippie from Marin county judging people from their 95% white population high horse. How's the trust fund looking?


----------



## freebiker (Mar 19, 2006)

Bike snob sees the light.. Resist the urge. Just because you can, doesn't make it right. Manifest destiny and this whole concept of resource entitlement is gonna go away soon and those who are tunneled into the media and the mall and the local auto financer are gonna be whining, like, well you get my point. just considerate this possibility. I am not trying to compare myself to you, , I am just sharing my passion to be aware. Less oil burned making junky plastic retro moonphister car means more bike tires. I think they are connected. Simplistic, I know, we all have downfalls, forgive me.


----------



## NRSguy (Oct 31, 2004)

Toyota was on the right track trying to relive the past glory of the FJ and it looks great from the outside till you actually sit in it see the crappy interior and huge blindspots due to its odd window & piller placement. the chassis is all tacoma if I'm not mistaken so it should be pretty capable

I almost bought one, but the Xterra is still a better truck all the way around so I started looking at Nissans and ended up with a Frontier since it had almost everything i wanted in the Xterra but with a bed which lets me use it for work as well

anyway for those that bought them good luck and enjoy and dont let all the whiners here get you down


----------



## johneracer (Mar 23, 2006)

davec113 said:


> Yeah, Subs are great for those needing 4wd w/out lots of clearance, and don't need an ego boost.
> 
> My '06 Impreza Outback Sportwagon just got 32 mpg on my last trip, with either windows open or ac blasting...
> 
> Now if Sub just offered it with a turbo-diesel and better quality paint/body metal I'd be happy. They scratch and get dinged up really easy...


Another one for Subby's!!!!! They are great. I have an outback '05 and my last trip from LA to big sur I was getting 26mpg. That's fully loaded a/c blasting and two bikes on top cruising at 70mph. Stationwagons are super popular in Europe and now that I have one I understand why. Economy of a car, spacious like an SUV and in Outbacks case real off road capabilities.


----------



## tozovr (Jul 26, 2006)

BikeSnob said:


> I'll say it once, I'll say it again. This is a bike passion forum, NOT a fossil fuel eating, earth polluting, wildlife killing, ego stroking, stupid marketing product passion forum. Change your paradigm, resist car culture, make the planet a better place for humans. Now go ride your bike.


...blah, blah, blah, blah...

Funny you should say "ego stroking"....


----------



## 95Stumpy (Jul 29, 2005)

That might be my new get the baby around car. It will make a great edition to my other two wranglers.


----------



## AA717driver (Aug 29, 2006)

All you anti-car folks need to come to Indiana in a couple of months and commute from the 'burbs to downtown. Or, you could try dragging that rollaboard behind the roadbike down to the airport to head off to the next Sierra Club convention...  As long as this is a free country, I'll buy what I want, when I want and in whatever quantity I want. :thumbsup: 

On topic: I had high hopes for the new FJ. I loved the old one as a kid. Once they got to the point behind the front window, they must have handed design off to GM. :skep: 

I hauled my bike to the trail this morning in the back of my Civic Si. I'd like to go for a Forrester XT (me being a lesbian and all...  ) or a STi with a hitch-mounted rack next time. 

Enjoy! TC


----------



## cam2Xrunner (Jun 27, 2006)

95Stumpy said:


> A friend of mine has a FJ cruiser and I have to say it turned my head a few times. With the suicide rear door it's not too much of an inconvencience to get in. I do like it better with the black rims rather than the chrome. What axed it off our list was the need for supreme gas.
> If it needs gas, it takes regular.


It doesn't require Premium fuel, Toyota merely says that you will get better performance with premium gas..

I have a '05 Tacoma with the same exact engine and have been using 87 octane since new with no problems at all.


----------



## 95Stumpy (Jul 29, 2005)

Thanks for the clarification cam2Xrunner, the FJ is going back on the list of SUVs to look at.


----------



## beaux deuk (Jul 12, 2006)

How was petroleum not involved in some way in the creation of ALL bikes?? I'd love nothing more than to commute by bike. Live 57miles from my job in a city with the worst schools in the nation. Plenty of people with complaints, not so many answers. My '92 5.0 5spd Mustang gets better mileage than several of the Subaru's mentioned on here and No, I don't have a mullet, I just like the car

A small but largely unknown fact is that the original FJ was built to accomodate a request from the US Army and that's why those things are indestructible even for a Toyota. They also built an I-6 using a GM design that they licensed (not sure if it's the one in the FJ40).


----------



## Kyle509 (Jul 19, 2006)

i kind of liked those things at first, till i learned a bit more about them. i grew up with parents in a 4wheel drive club. everyone drove classic willy's jeeps (cj-5's, cj-7's, ect..), classic fj cruisers, and 70's broncos. those were highly capable,utilitarian, no frills 4x4's. fun machines to drive. these seemed to have tried for that. this day in age, it doesn't seem possible for car companies to accomplish that again, oh well.

i will be jumping on the subaru bandwagon as well, for my petroleum consuming, earth destroying, air polluting needs. my 1996 legacy wagon gets milage in the low 30's for traveling and weekend rides that require a drive. i commute an hour to work everyday on my mountain bike and i own a car. does that make me a caring bad person? oh well..


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*Thanks for the input...*



BikeSnob said:


> I'll say it once, I'll say it again. This is a bike passion forum, NOT a fossil fuel eating, earth polluting, wildlife killing, ego stroking, stupid marketing product passion forum. Change your paradigm, resist car culture, make the planet a better place for humans. Now go ride your bike.


.... and I'm not saying you're wrong, but the discussion is for a bike hauler/road tripper/trailhead transport. IMO, it is relivant to biking.


----------



## redneckin (Jul 14, 2005)

*F*ake-*J*eep, nuff said


----------



## GaryS (May 14, 2004)

Poo on the FJ. This is what I want.

I had a 76 FJ40 until 1982 when my wife got it in the divorce.:madmax:


----------



## redhummer96 (Jul 14, 2006)

RTTR said:


> I was mistaken, it's final crawl ratio = 19:1, like a Xterra is along the lines of 22:1 crawl ratio.
> 
> Besides anyway you look at it, all the Patriot is, is a jacked up car. What I'd really like is a 2007 Tacoma regular cab 4x4 SR5 with 5-speed, and mod the hell out of it. You can't go wrong with a Taco, even ask Jeep enthusiasts, Toyota definitely knows what they are doing when it comes to 4x4 pickups. I just wish they still came with manual locking front hubs, they are electronic now, but I hear they are still plenty good.
> 
> ...


----------



## sammi_davis (Aug 11, 2006)

ibanezrg520kid said:


> boo, i hate these. first time i was one was at a local xc spot and i couldn't get over how ugly it looked. light blue with a white top!!!! WTF!?!?!?! it looked like a H3 with those stupid fake soft tops that are on your grandmas cadallic!!
> 
> also, i've seen these perfrom at the Badland Off Road Park... they aren't anything special. too long IMO. and they have independent suspension which sucks for lifting and makes it killer expensive. it was nice to be out performing the new FJ in a 3K suzuki samari... lol
> 
> if you want a real off road vehicle.. get something with soild axles and a locking diff. no one likes too see others single tracking


Great post I like the zuks too .Heres a picture of my junk 









Now back to the topic ...IFS isnt going to flex .I guess if you like lifting tires then the FJ is a great choice. If Toyota had put a solid axle up front it would have so much more appealing .


----------



## daveM (Jan 15, 2004)

Suby's rule!... I took a '78 4x wagon over Rollins pass, with a pregnant wife, no less, here on the CO Front Range, ummm, about 17 years ago! Man, she was hungry, and didn't want sesame sticks! So much for my shortcut from Granby back to Ned!

Also got 287,000 miles out of our '86 wagon!!


----------



## bonnevillese (Apr 18, 2005)

freebiker said:


> Bike snob sees the light.. Resist the urge. Just because you can, doesn't make it right. Manifest destiny and this whole concept of resource entitlement is gonna go away soon and those who are tunneled into the media and the mall and the local auto financer are gonna be whining, like, well you get my point. just considerate this possibility. I am not trying to compare myself to you, , I am just sharing my passion to be aware. Less oil burned making junky plastic retro moonphister car means more bike tires. I think they are connected. Simplistic, I know, we all have downfalls, forgive me.


How much oil was burned to make the computer you are using, from a country with worse pollution controls then in North America, then shipping it accross an ocean to a distribution point, then shipping by truck to a store, so you could buy that computer and write about how bad cars are?

pimpbot is right, for many, cars are necessary to get to the trailhead.


----------



## jcr23 (Oct 6, 2005)

i'm partial to the XJs, and though i don't care for the FJ i will say its certainly well built.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

jcr23 said:


> i'm partial to the XJs, and though i don't care for the FJ i will say its certainly well built.


I've got one of those! Mine's a year or two older ('97) but it looks like the same color, about to get treated to a 3" skyjacker lift and some maxxis 31x 10.5 buckshot mudders.

I have a question for most of the people ringing in on this:

Why in world consider a "new" vehicle as a utility/4x4 at all !?!? There hasn't been a production (save for maybe the rubi) vehicle made in the past 5 years that can compete as far capability goes as a stock or slightly modified american 4x4 from the past 20 years. When you bring reliability, ease of mainenance and cost of parts into the picture... The thought of buying a new "4x4" with independent front suspension, little ground clearance and mostly plastic parts crammed so tightly together that you need to be a contortionist to perform even the most basic maintenance task is absolutely laughable....

A bone stock jeep cherokee 4x4 from 97-02 has one of the most reliable small 4x4 setups available (some model years had suspect rear axles - if you want to run big tires), mine got 22 mpg highway when it was stock, forded water that was above the hood, and it just rolled over 100k miles a couple of months ago.

Is it sexy or new? No. But pop off the sway bars and it'll make the (new) FJ look like a joke as far as capability goes. And you can get one just broken in for under $10k...

It doesn't have to be a jeep! Chevy's 4.3 liter engine that came in the blazers was also fairly bulletproof.

Or get an old ford F-pickup. If cost didn't matter, my dream truck would be an older (pre- 96) f-250 diesel with a bed long enough to convert to a camper. Biodiesel it, lift it, rack it and voila! ultimate biking roadtrip vehicle.

if I lived in a city or somewhere flat, I'd get a 2wd honda and be done with it.


----------



## benja55 (Aug 10, 2005)

*Its a decent.... TOY TRUCK*



LCdaveH said:


> Any FJ experiences/thoughts?


A coupla folks at work have the new FJ. They did some things right with it, but they also missed in some areas. My bottom line is TOO MUCH PLASTIC SHITE. The bumpers are silly as hell, with the lame plastic silver bits. The styling is ok, but don't get it in yellow or you'll be catching the middle finger from Hummer Haterz (oops! I mean Shevy Tahoe!) like me.

The last truck I owned was a '78 IH Scout II, which could eat this toy as an appetizer. IMHO, if you want a TRUCK, get a TRUCK. Scout or mid '70's Broncos are the real shitt. :thumbsup:


----------



## benja55 (Aug 10, 2005)

*Whatever yo...*



skiahh said:


> Yep, I do get on my high horse when someone starts telling me I have to live their lifestyle and values and looking down on me if I don't. I think that's a valid reason to get up on one.


See you in 20-30 years when driving a POS like this will be a luxury only the top 1% can afford. Your horse isn't high enuff.

Shall we take this to F88 and GET IT ON?


----------



## East Coast Roast (Feb 18, 2004)

I'm a Land Rover man myself, the FJ does remind me of something though...


----------



## paddlenbike (Aug 14, 2006)

The look of the FJ is growing on me, but I can account for its durability as it is mechanically similar to my 4Runner. The locking rear diff is an absolute god-send offroad.










If you do not intend to go offroad, I would save some gas and buy something else--we really like our 05 Subaru Outback turbo...but it wouldn't be too happy on Chicken Rock (above--Death Valley N.P.)


----------



## stumper (Jan 13, 2004)

Talk about passion. Lots of opinions around here. The FJ is a cool rig, but a total love hate, especially in the FJ40/55/60/80 world. I think I would pimp one, but 3 cruisers is enough for now.
It is all about the passion, whether it be in biking.....which I have....to crusiers.....too many some days.....and anything else. Do what you love.....ride often.


----------



## finger51 (Jul 21, 2006)

skiahh said:


> People need cars in this country.


This opinion brought to you by Firestone, GM, Standard Oil (now called Exxon) and National City Lines

we used to have a very viable method of public transpportation in this country until these companies got powerful. They basically submarined public transportation projects in more than 100 cities to get more people into cars. Taking away public resources to expand the "I *need* a car" mentality. It worked!


----------



## trailbrain (Feb 22, 2005)

stumper said:


> Talk about passion. Lots of opinions around here. The FJ is a cool rig, but a total love hate, especially in the FJ40/55/60/80 world. I think I would pimp one, but 3 cruisers is enough for now.
> It is all about the passion, whether it be in biking.....which I have....to crusiers.....too many some days.....and anything else. Do what you love.....ride often.


Hey what year cruiser is the one in the top pick?


----------



## koko85 (Mar 18, 2005)

new FJ Cruiser is rather small on the inside even though it doesnt look like it from the outside.


----------



## knucklesandwich (Oct 25, 2006)

My dad has a '67 that I drive when I visit them, so freaking sweet.

I'm going to replace my 8-yr old Golf soon, and as cool as the new FJ looks, it just ain't practical enough for me. I need a wagon with good gas mileage (prob lookin at a WRX or somesuch)

The only off roading we do is at the beach, so we use the 40-year old beastie there.


----------

